# Help



## majones07

Hi

I'm looking for help from anyone who has moved to Australia. My son is doing a project for his baccalaureate on immigration to Australia and I am hoping that maybe I could ask if you were prepared to complete a short questionnaire on the immigration process 

I would appreciate any help given 

Thanks Michelle


----------



## amaslam

I have moved this to the Media Requests forum. Please ask for permission to the site owner (use Expatforum) if you want to have members participate in a Survey.


----------

